# LCD-"TV" oder TFT-"Monitor" für PC-Spiele?



## Stephan1982 (2. März 2010)

*LCD-"TV" oder TFT-"Monitor" für PC-Spiele?*

Hallo,

   habe einige Fragen betreffend des "Bildschirms" bei PC-Spielen.

   1. Wenn ich einen PC an einen *LCD-T**V* anschließe funktioniert dann "V-Sync" (oft in den Optionen des jeweiligen Spiels aktivierbar) wie bei einem *TFT-**Monitor*, damit keine Schlieren (Tearing) entstehen?

   2. Falls V-Sync beim *LCD-TV* nicht wie bei einem üblichen *TFT-Monitor* funktioniert, wie gering sollte die Reaktionszeit eines Gamer-LCD-TV sein (Sport- und Rennspiele, Shooter etc.)? 2ms, 5ms oder reichen auch 8ms?

   3. Ist es überhaupt ratsam einen PC *nur fürs Zocken* an einen *LCD-TV* anzuschließen? (Habe einen Zweitrechner fürs Arbeiten an nem TFT-Monitor) 

 4. Wäre ich besser bedient meinen Gamer-PC z.B. an einen *22 Zoll-TFT-**Monitor* und eine Konsole an einen *37 Zoll-LCD-TV* anzuschließen? Oder geht beides an ein LCD-TV-Gerät?

   5. Gibt es bei der Kombination *LCD-TV* und *Konsole* (XBOX360, PS3) Tearing? Oder haben die Konsolen sozusagen die Funktion "V-Sync" automatisch aktiviert? 

   6. Was haltet ihr von diesem *LCD-TV*-Modell? Knapp 630€ muss man hinblättern! Wer hat Alternativen?
http://www.lge.com/de/tv-audio... 
   - 2ms
   - FullHD
   - 24p
   - 200Hz-Panel
   - 80.000:1 Kontrast

*Danke im Voraus, Stephan
*


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2010)

*AW: LCD-*

Das Tearing hat erstmal AFAIK nicht unbedingt was mit dem Monitor zu tun, sondern eher, wie groß der Unterschied der echten FPS zu der eingestellten Hz-Zahl des TFTs ist. Die Reaktionszeit hat wiederum mehr mit so "schlieren" Effekten zu tun, also als ob das Bild "nachzieht", geisterbildartig im extremfall.

 Bei Konsolen ist vermutlich so was wie vsync immer an bzw. die Spieleengine rendert einfach auf ~60Hz. Da die hardware ja konstant ist bei JEDER xbox, gibt es ja keine performanceunterschied von Spieler zu Spieler, so dass ein deaktiviertes vsync => Tearing eine Zumutung wäre   Ich WEISS es zwar nicht, aber scheint mir logisch ^^


 Und allgemein ist ein LCD halt nicht so sehr fürs Spielen gedacht, bzw. gute LCDs zum Spielen sind halt oft was teurer als andere LCDs in der gleichen Größe und Austattung. Die Frage ist auch, wie weit Du wegsitzt. nen LCD hat "man" ja auch, weil "man" im Wohnzimmer ein TV-Gerät hat, dann spielt man aber auch eher vom Sofa aus. Bei nem PC sitzt man idR ja nur 50cm weit weg. 

 Ist ne Einzelfallentscheidung, was bei Dir besser ist. Für mich ist gaming am PC halt wirklich AM PC und nicht 2-3m vom Sofa aus, daher würd ich immer beides getrennt nehmen. 

 Wenn es wiederum um en Kinder/jugend/studentenzimmer geht, wo man eh nicht so viel Platz hat, wäre ein LCD ne gute wahl, oder ein TFT + PC mit TV-Karte, oder sogar ein DVB-Receiver mit HDMI, wenn der TFT HDMI hat.


----------

